# Reel worthless quick report



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Water is pretty at the Petronius. Lots of small yf. Swordfish bite at the steps is going off. Caught the tuna trolling small ballyhoo on 60# floro. Deep dropping was real good also. Pics later


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! Glad that someone is getting offshore! Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll try I elaborate a little more. The tunas were biting real good. They were busting and biting all day long. Water was blue at the Petron and the sharks were pretty thick so chunking would be tough. They aren't very big tunas but still yellowfin. There were a handful of blackfins as well

We had a seven man limit of groupers, yellow edges and snowys with some barrel fish in there and alot of tiles . 

We caught three swordfish one about 80 pounds one about 45 pounds and them a pup . Missed two others , pulling one off after a few minutes on a butterflied blackfin. There was plenty of bait at the steps and could catch blackfin in our lights with poppers or jigs. 

I'll try to get some pictures later.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome guys! Hopefully I'll have a similar report on Monday night


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Fantastic can't wait to see pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I\'m jealous. Congrats. And happy b day Alex.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

sounds awesome,broadbill bite sounds like it still going off. Great trip


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Slayed 'em! Happy B-day x2 Alex. Mine is on Monday and was hoping for a sword trip but weather has screwed me AGAIN.

3 days off a week and still haven't found a weather window in 5 MONTHS


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reports, cannot wait to get back home !!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great trip!


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds awesome Myles and Alex! I'm living through you guys while looking at the snow capped peaks of Steamboat! Can't wait to hit the water Dave!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

That's crushing em!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Did y'all start with the lighter flouro or did you move to it after not getting the bites? I always waffle on the flouro issue 

Robert


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> 3 days off a week and still haven't found a weather window in 5 MONTHS


I feel your pain, my family is out of town all week and the seas suck....


Great report, wish I would have gone out there on Friday.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

MSYellowfin said:


> Did y'all start with the lighter flouro or did you move to it after not getting the bites? I always waffle on the flouro issue
> 
> Robert


Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. As far as the Fluor we saw they were smaller fish and figured 60 would be fine . I'll usually use 50 or 60 and change up to 80 if needed.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

This is the only picture I have.


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

My buddy was out there today! Said the water was cobalt blue, he caught some yellows and black fins also!! wish i was there


----------



## paulgallop (Apr 14, 2008)

It's on fire as well south of Horn Mountain right now. I watched a group of guys smash some big YF tuna today.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report. How deep were the groupers?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

eddy2419 said:


> Thanks for the report. How deep were the groupers?


Our best bite was 575 feet..


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty work ya'll!


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Well done. Hope to get out there as soon as I kick the damn boat yard blues.


----------

